# Latest rumor



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The Post,so take it for what its worth,claims the Knicks offered Kurt Thomas for center Jerome James and Seattles number 12..

I would do it

We need to move kurt,and I would rather get some youth than get Shimmy Walker who wil just take time from Sweetney


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

do it. sweetney/nazr at PF. then get that JR guy isiah likes with the #12.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

JR Smith is too high for #12. But if the oppurtunity rose, I'd take Josh Childress, Kirk Snyder, or even Pavel Podkolzine with the #12 pick. Still a pipe dream though. Everything that Post/Vescey says is taking out of his @ss...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

why would seattle give that up for Kurt Thomas? How would Thomas help Seattle at all??????? Adding another jumpshooter barely helps them.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, I agree. The Post is pure fantasy fiction. Anything you read in there you have to take with a grain of salt and a leap of faith.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

The Rumors are flying now, Knicks president Isiah Thomas, Garden chairman James Dolan and Garden president Steve Mills all met with the Lakers' All-Star guard last night. Although all the Knicks have to offer is the MLE, Nike is rumored to double the deal with endoresements. Apparently the only team Kobe would want to deal with in the East are the Knicks. 

Another Knick hopeful, we are now seeing reports outside of ESPN that Vince Carter in fact does want to be traded due to the way the Raptors have been treating him lately. Apparently he was to get more of a say in management decisions but hasn't. 

As for Jamal Crawford, a deal involving Shandon Anderson and Dikembe Mutumbo for Crawford, Eddie Robinson, and Jerome Williams is apparently in the works


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> The Rumors are flying now, Knicks president Isiah Thomas, Garden chairman James Dolan and Garden president Steve Mills all met with the Lakers' All-Star guard last night. Although all the Knicks have to offer is the MLE, Nike is rumored to double the deal with endoresements. Apparently the only team Kobe would want to deal with in the East are the Knicks.


Not that I think for a second we have a significant shot at Kobe but, WTF for whoever signs him should he go away? I mean if he came to us for the MLE that's certainly worth the risk, but anyone giving him a max contract must really live for the dare. And you know he's not going anywhere that wont give him guaranteed money.

That said, if we were to get Kobe it would be great for all the obvious reasons, like he's a top 5 player, yadda yadda, but to also get him without having to give up any players or expiring contracts is too extreme to consider.

Don't even let me think about it.




> Another Knick hopeful, we are now seeing reports outside of ESPN that Vince Carter in fact does want to be traded due to the way the Raptors have been treating him lately. Apparently he was to get more of a say in management decisions but hasn't.


His price will be too high, we wont give Marbury for him and they wont want anyone else we have, and I'm not that fond of him anyway. Unless he dumps his mom and replaces her with Oakley.



> As for Jamal Crawford, a deal involving Shandon Anderson and Dikembe Mutumbo for Crawford, Eddie Robinson, and Jerome Williams is apparently in the works


This is another scenario that's too good to be true. I doubt the salaries even match up. Maybe throw KT, TT or Penny in there. I still think a 3rd team will be required to get it done.


----------

